# Caiman wearing costume



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Found this vid on YouTube, lady dresses up her caiman for Halloween

YouTube - Iron Crocodile


----------



## Carnuss (Feb 27, 2011)

That costume was class, he looked soo cute. His eyes looked a bit derp, lol, primative. Thing didn't even move a mm, fake. j/k :lol2::2thumb:


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

He's definately real, you can see his little throat moving at the start of the vid.

What species is he?


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Demonique said:


> He's definately real, you can see his little throat moving at the start of the vid.
> 
> What species is he?


Looks like a cuviers


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

he sat thinking ' bloody hell woman are you not done yet ' lol


----------



## southpython (Feb 18, 2010)

Lol hahaha, Soo cute! :flrt:


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

:lol2: he doesnt look happy


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Genius!!


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Lambretta (Dec 2, 2010)

Hahah this is epic!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## pythonpower (Apr 24, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Brilliant:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------

